# Equalizadores varios con IC aplicado LA3600 y LM1036



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2015)

Mismo circuito integrado en 3 posibilidades, 5 bandas mono, 5 bandas estéreo y 10 bandas estéreo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 130452
​

Ver el archivo adjunto 130456

Ver el archivo adjunto 130453


----------



## Bleny (Jul 10, 2015)

Tiene muy buena pinta, pero sera difícil de encontrar el IC, si lo encuentro lo intentare montar, sencillo y de pocos componete como a mi me gusta


----------



## djnanno (Jul 11, 2015)

Blendy, yo lo compre hace unos dias y tenian bastante stock. Parece ser bastante común. No he tenido tiempo de montarlo. En la datasheet tambien indica que podemos agregar algunas bandas mas basandonos en unos bipolarsitos. Habria que probarlo tambien. Saludos!


----------



## Bleny (Jul 11, 2015)

djnanno dijo:


> Blendy, yo lo compre hace unos dias y tenian bastante stock. Parece ser bastante común. No he tenido tiempo de montarlo. En la datasheet tambien indica que podemos agregar algunas bandas mas basandonos en unos bipolarsitos. Habria que probarlo tambien. Saludos!


Ya preguntare a ver si tienen, pero como todavía estoy esperando aque lleguen las placas pcb prototipo, se me hace muy pesado montarlo todo y en la protoboard y no siempre el es sonido es claro, yo estaba buscando un equalizador y este tiene buena pinta.

Se me acumulan los proyectos que tengo en mete


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2015)

Alternativa para pre-amplificador Graves, Agudos, Volumen, Balance y Loudness con IC *LM1036N*





​

*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## mostrin (Ago 8, 2015)

Excelente y nada complicado.Gracias  el kp142 es un regulador de voltaje ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2015)

mostrin dijo:


> Excelente y nada complicado.Gracias  el kp142 es un regulador de voltaje ?



Sip, se puede reemplazar por un LM7812


----------



## Alexis0159 (Sep 11, 2015)

Buen aporte amigo yo tengo 2 ics *"LA3607"* pero son de 7 bandas que saque de unas placas que tenia guardadas.

Las frecuencias de corte son:

60hz, 150hz, 400hz, 1khz, 2.5khz, 6khz y 15khz

La resistencia que esta entre el pin 17 y 18 se puede variar para ajustar la ganacia , el chip se puede alimentar hasta 15v, el capacitor C6 de 3.3 uF esta al reves osea en polarización inversa.







Tengo una duda con la frecuencia de resonancia existe algun programa para calcular C1 y C2? Ya que no entiendo la fórmula.

Bueno yo lo modifique para 5 bandas asi:

60hz, 240hz, 1khz, 4khz, 10khz

Lo modifique sin cálculos lo que hize fué jugar con los capacitores (c1 c2) y al mismo tiempo escuchaba música para saber como variaba la frecuencia jaja y logre modificarlo para esas bandas, dudo que no sean las frecuencias exactas.

En estos momentos lo estoy modificando.

A cada integrado le dejo 4 pines libres ya que no dispongo de mas potenciometros por eso lo tengo en 5 bandas.


----------



## Alexis0159 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hola de nuevo vengo a compartir como me quedo armado en una cajita jj 

El integrado que use es: LA3607
 x2





El ultimo preset ajusta la ganancia.

La salida de audio que no se ve le puse un conector hembra para fichas 3.5mm (se pueden usar auriculares).

Adentro tiene un papel aluminio aislado para evitar ruidos.

Los componentes son reciclados menos los primeros 4 potenciometros que son de 100k B, el 5º y 6º pot son de 50k A


----------



## aadf (Jun 25, 2016)

Buenas a todos,

Aca les dejo mi version del control de tonos con el LM1036.

La placa la hice pensando en cablear los potes y ademas quedo algo grandesita ya que no he podido encontrar capacitores de poca tension, los de polyester son de 250v....

Estuve realizando algunas pruebas y verificando con un osciloscopio la señal de salida. Me encontre con que distorsiona y mete algo de ruido si la señal se amplifica, o sea... metiendo una señal senoidal de 500mV (generda con la compu), si la salida se mantiene al mismo nivel no se distorsiona nada, pero al darle al maximo el volumen sí lo hace. Por eso creo que este chip no es para preamplificar, sino solo control de tonos simple y efectivo.

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 25, 2016)

aadf dijo:


> Estuve realizando algunas pruebas y verificando con un osciloscopio la señal de salida. Me encontre con que distorsiona y mete algo de ruido si la señal se amplifica, o sea... metiendo una señal senoidal de 500mV (generda con la compu), si la salida se mantiene al mismo nivel no se distorsiona nada, pero al darle al maximo el volumen sí lo hace. Por eso creo que este chip no es para preamplificar, sino solo control de tonos simple y efectivo.



Justamente estoy haciendo un control de tonos con ese integrado, y quería preguntar para los que han tenido experiencia con el mismo, que tanto distorsionaba realmente. Pretendo usarlo con el ROTEL publicado por Mariano y no quería que fuese un completo "insulto" hacia ese ampli que tiene muy baja distorsión.

Por otro lado, tengo entendido que la opción de loudness da un poco de realce al sonido... Pero a ciencia cierta; ¿qué función cumple?
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2016)

blanko001 dijo:


> Por otro lado, tengo entendido que la opción de loudness da un poco de realce al sonido... Pero a ciencia cierta; ¿qué función cumple?


El "loudness" lo que hace es una compensación de las curvas de *Fletcher-Munson* que rigen la audición humana. En esencia consiste en una amplificación de graves y agudos en función del volumen de salida, de manera de compensar menos cuanto mas alto es el volumen. Lo que busca es que a bajos volumenes de audición se "escuchen" los graves y los agudos, que suenan bastante flojos cuando el nivel de la señal es bajo.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 25, 2016)

Excelente explicación Dr. Zoidberg. Probaré el integrado LM1036N. Sucede que en el gabinete que planeo usar no puedo utilizar un control de tonos de las 3 bandas (altos, medios, bajos). Ya que en el mismo solo puedo disponer un máximo de 3 potenciómetros. Uno de ellos será para el volumen y los otros dos para altos y bajos con el LM1036N; un botón para el Loudness y en el balance pienso dejarlo fijo al medio haciendo una especie de divisor resistivo con dos resistencias de 27K en vez de un potenciómetro (esa función quedaría suprimida).
Saludos


----------



## aadf (Jun 25, 2016)

Hola,

Para mi es un buen control de tonos, lo voy a usar, pero me llamo la atencion con la prueba que hice. Tal vez deba hacer un analisis mas completo pero en el trabajo donde tengo el osciloscopio me miran raro.

Lo del Loudness es tal como lo menciono Dr. Zoidberg, fijate que en la hoja de datos del LM1036 podes cambiar esa curva cambiando algunos componentes, yo deje los que dice la hoja de datos.

saludos,
Andres.


----------



## aadf (Jul 20, 2016)

Buen día,

Estoy trabajando en una segunda versión del control de tonos con un LM1036. Mi problema es que las potencias necesitan mas señal para llegar a rendir al 100% y como este chip no amplifica, decidí colocarle un TL072 a la salida, bien simple, que solo duplique lo que sale del LM1036.

En la hoja de datos del LM1036 aparece el circuito que arme con capacitores de desacople a la salida, y acá esta mi duda. Tiene sentido colocarlos donde muestro en el adjunto (C11y12) o conviene ponerlos a la salida del TL072???? Aclaro que las potencias tienen sus capacitores a la entrada.....

Gracias y saludos.
Andres.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2016)

El LM1036 trabaja con fuente simple, a la salida aparece una tensión continua de aproximadamente Vcc/2. El electrolítico a la entrada del operacional es *indispensable*.
La polaridad del electrolítico debe ser al revés que la mostrada en el diagrama.


----------



## aadf (Jul 20, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El LM1036 trabaja con fuente simple, a la salida aparece una tensión continua de aproximadamente Vcc/2. El electrolítico a la entrada del operacional es *indispensable*.
> La polaridad del electrolítico debe ser al revés que la mostrada en el diagrama.



Ah, ese dato no lo tuve en cuenta.
Te agradezco!

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## aadf (Jul 25, 2016)

Buen día,

Acá mi segunda versión del control de tonos con LM1036. Le agregue un amplificador a la salida que solo duplica la señal que esta entrando, porque así lo necesitaba, pero es muy simple variar eso. En el esquemático esta el detalle.

Muy importante: Usar una fuente regulada (yo use 7809/7909) ya que sino el LM genera ruido.

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Sep 6, 2016)

idea que me vino a la neurona a las 11 pm y estando levantado desde las 5 am... se podrá tomar de alguno de los pines del LA3600, la señal para un "analizador de espectro" de 5 bandas? es decir, ademas de ecualizar, aprovechar los filtros para mandarlos a un multiplexor y un lm3915? tengo dos la3600 que me quedaron de un equalizador fallido que nunca entendí por que no ecualizaba si lo arme como decia el articulo de no me acuerdo que revista... (saber electronica tal vez... )


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2016)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> idea que me vino a la neurona a las 11 pm y estando levantado desde las 5 am... *se podrá tomar de alguno de los pines del LA3600, la señal para un "analizador de espectro" de 5 bandas?* es decir, ademas de ecualizar, aprovechar los filtros para mandarlos a un multiplexor y un lm3915? tengo dos la3600 que me quedaron de un equalizador fallido que nunca entendí por que no ecualizaba si lo arme como decia el articulo de no me acuerdo que revista... (saber electronica tal vez... )



*Nop* 
Mira el datasheet.

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/sanyo/ds_pdf_e/LA3600.pdf


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hola a todos,

Pretendo hacer el circuito compartido aquí por el compañero aadf. Trata del control de tonos con LM1036 + preamplificador con operacional. Su circuito es el siguiente:



Tristemente me he encontrado con componentes electrónicos falsificados (porquerías), muy frecuentemente los amplificadores operacionales de uso común. Tengo a la mano algunos que son 100% originales: NJM2043, NJM5532 y NJM2082. JFET éste ultimo. Y ya que los tengo...

En algunas circunstancias no hay diferencia en usar preamplificadores operacionales en base a entrada bipolar o JFET; pero tengo entendido que para fuentes de audio de baja impedancia es mejor usar altas impedancias de entrada. Mirándolo desde el punto de vista que la salida del LM1036 "al parecer" es de baja impedancia y sería la fuente de audio en éste caso. He revisado la hoja de datos del circuito integrado control de tonos y no logro comprender que tipo de impedancia exactamente es la salida del mismo (20Ω), por ello entre comillas: "al parecer".

Adjunto las hojas de datos de todos los integrados, y dejo la pregunta si de pleno en éste caso se debe usar el operacional a base de entrada JFET o puedo usar indistintamente alguno de ellos. Adicional si hay predilección en cuanto a calidad de sonido entre ellos, claro, en lo humanamente audible 

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------

